# Name the missing part



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

And where I can get one….
Yes, I know I am all over the place, but trying to not spend any more until I get car in my name… ( out of state title, and signed in wrong spot). Anyways, for the ac, I know i am
Missing the two end connector ducts ( thought I saw them here at one pint. So not really worrying about those, more about what’s missing from where inhave circled, pretty sure it’s a vacuum actuator thing, as it attaches to the flap by the heater door, no clue if a hose is in place to got there yet, but need to find that part, so…. What’s I called and does anyone have one??







if this in the wrong sub forum please feel free tomove, I figured that this is inside the car so it would be ok here


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

I have done some digging on Google pictures, looks like it’s not a vacuum actuator, seems to be a linkage thing that hooks to ac heat selector with a cable, cannot find it in Ames or opgi, so still looking for it, also a name to help me google it properly


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

If it's what I'm thinking it is than I can get some detailed pictures off of my 67 that I have out. Most likely different but maybe close enough if it will help you with identification.


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Thant would be be great, many thanks!!


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Ok, I found a picture of what’s missing, but I had to do a screen shot of a YouTube video, have reached out to the channel as it a guy that restore heater boxes,,,


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

his may help 








1969 GTO LEMANS UNDERDASH AC PARTS


69 GTO LE MANS TEMPEST UNDER DASH OR INSTRUMENT PANEL AC DUCTS AND PARTS




www.chicagomusclecarparts.com


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Already looked there, it says part 22, with a hand written 18775, but no listing ( or part name) but thanks for looking


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have one I can pull if needed


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Yes please, will pm you address so you can give me a price, also, I saw on another paint you were offering a set of rally gauges to a guy, if he doesn’t want them, i am interested in those too, but only if he says he doesn’t want them, don’t want to piss anyone off!!

thanks

Darren


----------

